# Nudist colony (R)



## jimr (Jun 9, 2008)

Nudist Colony

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]
[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]A man joined a very exclusive nudist colony. On his first day he took off his clothes and started to wander around the area. 

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]A gorgeous petite blonde walked by, and the man immediately got an erection. [/font]

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]The woman noticed his erection, came over to him and asked, did you call for me?' [/font]

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]The man replied, 'No, what do you mean?' [/font]

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]She said, 'You must be new here. Let me explain. It's a rule here that if you get an erection, it implies you called for me.' Smiling, she lead him to the side of the swimming pool, laid down on a towel eagerly pulled him to her and happily let him have his way with her. [/font]

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]Later, the man continued to explore the colony's facilities. He entered the sauna and as he sat down, he farted. Within seconds a huge, hairy man lumbered out of the steam room toward him. [/font]

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]'Did you call for me?' asked the hairy man. [/font]

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]'No, what do you mean?' replied the newcomer. 'You must be new.' answered the hairy man, 'It's a rule that if you fart, it implies that you called for me.' The huge man easily spun him around, put him over a bench and had his way with the newcomer. [/font]

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]The newcomer staggered back to the colony office where he was greeted by [/font]
[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]a smiling, naked receptionist, 'May I help you?' she asked. [/font]

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]'Here's my membership card. You can have the key back and you can keep [/font]
[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]the $500 membership fee.' [/font]

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]'But, Sir,' she replied, 'you've only been here a few hours. You [/font]
[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]haven't had a chance to see all our facilities.' [/font]

[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]'Listen lady, I'm 68 years old. I only get an erection once a month, but [/font]
[font=times new roman, new york, times, serif]I fart 15 times a day. I'm outta here.' [/font]

[/font]



[/font]


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 9, 2008)

That's a good un!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 9, 2008)

That's a good one Jim! 
     I took the liberty of copying it. I know of a few other people who will also appreciate it. Thanks for the post ...... a little levity is a good thing .... keeps one young.


----------



## blacklab (Jun 9, 2008)

lol i'm gonna steal it


----------



## 1894 (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 9, 2008)

lol, that's definately one thats getting forwarded around the office


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 9, 2008)

NOW That is Funny.   Bow Fishing for carp and gar is Catch and Release.


----------



## rivet (Jun 9, 2008)

This is hilarious! I'm sending it to my dad!


----------

